# Gebannter Account



## Aspitia (17. April 2007)

Mein Account wurde leider ausgesetzt ....

Was heißt das, kann man das los werden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie lang wirde den so ein Account audgesetzt?

BITTE HELFT MIR


----------



## pocco (17. April 2007)

Aspitia schrieb:


> Mein Account wurde leider ausgesetzt ....



Das steht auch da wenn der bezahlte Zeitraum zu Ende ist und man wieder zahlen darf^^

... schau mal in die Accounteinstellungen. Zu finden über ein Link namens "Account verwalten" auf der Loginseite deines Spiels.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2007)

Handelt es sich um einen Spiel-Account (falsches Forum) oder um einen buffed-Account?


----------

